# Low Speed Braking Clunk



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

Hopefully someone knows what my problem with my car may be. When i'm driving at a low speed, and use the brakes, i get a kinda repetative clunk noise until i completely stop or let off the brakes. it doesn't happen if i'm going fast though. The clunks aren't all over the place either....they are spaced out in even intervals. Thanks to anyone w/ suggestions


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

possibly warped brake rotors. It could be that your pads are loose and slipping and causing the sound. could be a loose caliper. 

Does your brake pedal pulsate at the same rate as the sound? How fast is fast?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

RedHot200sx said:


> Hopefully someone knows what my problem with my car may be. When i'm driving at a low speed, and use the brakes, i get a kinda repetative clunk noise until i completely stop or let off the brakes. it doesn't happen if i'm going fast though. The clunks aren't all over the place either....they are spaced out in even intervals. Thanks to anyone w/ suggestions


Rear drums are known to clunk if they ar eout of adjustment. Inspect and adjust the rear drums.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I had a brake job done on my old Altima and i heard similar noises. I removed my tire and found that one of my caliper bolts were missing causing the caliper to hit the rim when i went over bumps. I hope thats not what it is on your car. Check the brake calipers.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

wes said:


> Rear drums are known to clunk if they ar eout of adjustment. Inspect and adjust the rear drums.


Yeah, I get that from my drums; how much and who do
you suggest?


----------



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> possibly warped brake rotors. It could be that your pads are loose and slipping and causing the sound. could be a loose caliper.
> 
> Does your brake pedal pulsate at the same rate as the sound? How fast is fast?



The noise starts when i decelerate around 25mph.......if i'm driving faster than that and brake it doesn't do it. No i don't feel any vibration or pulsing from the brake pedal


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i had that exact same problem for few months, i replaced the brake shoes last weekend and that was all it was, lucky i decided to do that before replacing all four wheel bearings


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

It's the bearings and check if the hub (where the threaded studs are fastened to) check if the hub is a little worn in the middle. even a millimeter counts. I have the same damn problem!


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

wes said:


> Rear drums are known to clunk if they ar eout of adjustment. Inspect and adjust the rear drums.


I agree. I had this same problem. It happens only under braking at low speed and sound is at even intervals. If the sound is coming from the rear then I'm sure of it. Replace and/or adjust rear brake shoes and resurface the rear drums. Make sure the drums are "true".


----------

